# Numéro fixe, Freebox et répondeur



## yr_75 (10 Mai 2004)

Le mois prochain, on pourra chez Free ou 9Télécom avoir un numéro fixe (voix sur IP, à ma connaissance) , donc plus du tout besoin de France télécom  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Ma question est : dans ce cas, peut-on néanmoins avoir un répondeur ?


----------



## nicogala (10 Mai 2004)

Quel intérêt d'avoir un répondeur classique (limité en capacités) alors que la boite vocale de la ligne Free est si pratique ! Elle contient 50 messages de 10mn ! bien plus que n'importe quel répondeur, et pas besoin de régler l'heure à chaque coupures de courant ou changement d'heure etc...


----------



## yr_75 (10 Mai 2004)

Ah, je savais pas ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 cool ça ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 merci


----------



## nicogala (10 Mai 2004)

Tu as tout sur  cette page et tu peux (conseil) télécharger pour imprimer et mettre à proximité du tél.
Ah, aussi : quand tu décroches le tél et que ça sonne comme occupé en saccades, c'est que tu as un message sur la boite, et là étoile-étoile-1 te fais accéder aux menus et là c'est super facile : tu te laisses guider

le problème de ce dégroupage total c'est pour les fax/minitel/modems qui à priori ne seront plus opérationnels


----------



## MarcMame (11 Mai 2004)

Si on configure bien sa messagerie free, on peut faire comme moi, c'est à dire recevoir un mail avec fichier son pour écouter le message laissé par le correspondant sur le répondeur. Le tout en étant ailleurs, au boulot ou en vacances !

On peut également consulter la liste des appels entrant sur sa TV !


----------



## Goulven (11 Mai 2004)

Et pourquoi on a pas une freebox en Suisse!


----------



## yr_75 (11 Mai 2004)

> Si on configure bien sa messagerie free, on peut faire comme moi, c'est à dire recevoir un mail avec fichier son pour écouter le message laissé par le correspondant sur le répondeur.


 C'est cool ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 parce que le répondeur de FT a cette fonction bien pratique.


----------



## benjamin (12 Mai 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Ah, aussi : quand tu décroches le tél et que ça sonne comme occupé en saccades, c'est que tu as un message sur la boite, et là étoile-étoile-1 te fais accéder aux menus et là c'est super facile : tu te laisses guider



Ah, c'était donc ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (j'aime écouter des messages d'il y a un mois)


----------



## knonball (3 Mars 2007)

Bonjour.

Est-ce qu'il est possible de personnaliser l'annonce du répondeur free ? Je n'ai rien trouvé à ce sujet...
Merci.


----------



## ntx (3 Mars 2007)

Via ton combiné, appelle ta messagerie **1 et navigue dans tes options.


----------



## pascalformac (3 Mars 2007)

knonball a dit:


> Bonjour.
> 
> Est-ce qu'il est possible de personnaliser l'annonce du répondeur free ? Je n'ai rien trouvé à ce sujet...
> Merci.


tiens ca fait longtemps 

tu sais que chez free y a une FAQ et dans la FAQ une liste de documents dont des résumés pdf  des manips et codes claviers
( y en a beaucoup)


----------



## knonball (3 Mars 2007)

Ca marche !... Merci à vous deux et bonne journée !


----------



## leyo (26 Avril 2008)

Bonjour,

Je voudrais personnaliser le message d'accueil de mon répondeur, je sais que l'on passer par le téléphone mais cette méthode ne m'intéresse pas. J'ai un message déjà enregistré, que je souhaiterais simplement charger sur le répondeur.

Merci à mon futur sauveur
Musicalement
Leyo


----------



## pascalformac (26 Avril 2008)

passer par la ligne est la seule méthode

( A moins d'avoir des relations chez free qui te fassent accéder directement  à la base de données, et même là , ca m'étonnerait qu'on te laisse faire)


----------

